
Google introduces fact checking feature to help people see if news is true - mgalka
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/google-fact-checking-presidential-election-candidates-news-hoax-fake-real-a7361231.html
======
mflindell
This is awesome, I am currently building something very similar i call
"probably", which is a chrome plugin that tells you if a site/story is either
"probably true" or "probably bullshit".

